# PRODIGY or CRAZE



## murf23 (Feb 27, 2013)

discus please


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 27, 2013)

Have not tried prodigy. I liked craze.  I still like white flood the most.


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2013)

Prodigy is the best overall pre-workout I have used to date, although there are a few that I still enjoy on occasion. Have never tried Craze, so certainly cannot make an honest comparison there.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 27, 2013)

PNI Prodigy (25 Servings) the blueberry is my fav. I will say this Craze is wicked and I love it, but Prodigy is now my g2 pwo. As soon as i take it another world comes and i'm going 90 to 0 with extreme pumps.


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2013)

packers6211 said:


> PNI Prodigy (25 Servings) the blueberry is my fav. I will say this Craze is wicked and I love it, but Prodigy is now my g2 pwo. As soon as i take it another world comes and i'm going 90 to 0 with extreme pumps.



The servings are actually mislabeled - there are 30


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 27, 2013)

I like both but i think craze tastes better and requires a smaller amount to get the energy boost. The beta alanine in prodigy does seem to help me push out a cpl more reps though or maybe i just like the tingle. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> I like both but i think craze tastes better and requires a smaller amount to get the energy boost. The beta alanine in prodigy does seem to help me push out a cpl more reps though or maybe i just like the tingle.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Definitely a STRONG parathesia effect from the BA in Prodigy.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I cant give a comparison because Ive never tried prodigy, but CRAZE sure kicks ass for me!


----------



## LiftEngineer (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice tingling due to BA and tons of energy on one scoop. .... Prodigy for sure


----------



## rage racing (Mar 1, 2013)

Gonna have to try Prodigy. Craze has been my favorite so far. Shit gets me all kinds of amped up.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 1, 2013)

gopro said:


> Definitely a STRONG parathesia effect from the BA in Prodigy.



This is the main difference.  The stim strength between Prodigy and Craze are comparable in my experience.  They feel slightly different and unique from each other stim-wise, but I don't know I would say once is better the other.  The most distinguishable difference is Prodigy contains beta alanine and Craze does not.  If parasthesia isn't a probably for you, I would recommend Prodigy, if you're not a fan of BA, I'd go Craze.  Both are great pre-workouts.


----------



## gopro (Mar 1, 2013)

VolcomX311 said:


> This is the main difference.  The stim strength between Prodigy and Craze are comparable in my experience.  They feel slightly different and unique from each other stim-wise, but I don't know I would say once is better the other.  The most distinguishable difference is Prodigy contains beta alanine and Craze does not.  If parasthesia isn't a probably for you, I would recommend Prodigy, if you're not a fan of BA, I'd go Craze.  Both are great pre-workouts.



Good post. I definitely don't LOVE the feeling of BA tingles, and Prodigy gives me quite a bit - but BA combined with creatine gives me killer strength and strength endurance so it is well worth it. Also, what I now do with Prodigy is use 1/2 scoop before the workout and 1/2 scoop during and this works just as well and cuts wayyyy back on the parathesia.


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

I do not know him prodigy, but here in Brazil like all the craze


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucas22 said:


> I do not know him prodigy, but here in Brazil like all the craze



The Prodigy BJ Penn.


----------

